# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  dc regulated power supply 13.8v 10amp

## ts0gl1s

Καλημέρα σας έχω μπροστά μου ένα τροφοδοτικό για πομποδέκτη το οποίο το σύνδεσαν ανάποδα άλλαξα τα τρανζίστορ αλλά έχει και μια καμένη αντίσταση(r12) που δεν ξεχωρίζεις την τιμή της μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος?IMAG0390.jpgIMAG0388.jpgIMAG0389.jpg

----------

